# Largo: Using CS 2.0



## José Herring (May 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Been working on a Largo piece using CS2.0 strings. Thought I'd share it with people.

String sound isn't out of the box. I've applied some tape saturation, just a tiny amount, to bring a little grittiness to the string sound. Also, there's a high low reverb thing I'm experimenting with. Sending the high strings to one reverb with the lows rolled off and the low strings to a reverb with the highs rolled off.

Oh, I also only used the mix mics. The separate mic positions for a guy like me is a bit tough to get use to it. But, I'm experiment around with them.

Overall I think the strings are really expressive.

http://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic/largo


----------



## RiffWraith (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Largo: CS2.0*

:|


----------



## Goran (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Largo*

IMO it is a very decent string sound. I've heard some CS 2.0 demos and found most of them to present the library in a generally favourable light. I'm planning purchasing it as another "combination-library" for my VSL strings.

The piece is very discreet and subdued, but perhaps even more so to my liking


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2012)

Yes it's a very personal piece. No real bombast or attempt to overwhelm or to try an "sell" and idea.

I'm glad you enjoyed it.

CS2.0 is a good string library to have around. Ease of use, sound quality are all there. I think it a great compliment to HS. I think the sound quality of CS can also be improved by using the mic positions, but as of yet I've not been able to improve upon much the sound of the mix mics, but I'm working on getting a good mix with the other mics. Perhaps in the next few days, I'll have that.


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2012)

Here's a version using individual mic position rather than the default mix mic:

http://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic/largo-all-mics


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2012)

Sounds good Jose. This library was a pure and welcomed surprised to me of how well it was recorded and programmed. On the front side of your piece (you may be doing it a tad already) BUT assign the vibrato to a slider and go nuts - especially 'dropping off' the vibrato. It adds a whole dimension of 'breathing'. To me this blending of non to vibrato is pure butter.

Kind of weird but ANY harmony at all and I never go above the half way point on vibrato for this library. Of course the double oct vln1/2 - pedal to the metal is wonderful but the inner voicings can get muddy real quick if not careful (the low and upper position is also quite dramatic.).

Again - just love this library.


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2012)

Thx Rob,

Yeah, I'm still getting use to my finger on the vibrato slider. I did do a bit, but perhaps I didn't quite capture a good blend of vibrato to nonvibrato.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2012)

josejherring @ Thu May 10 said:


> Thx Rob,
> 
> Yeah, I'm still getting use to my finger on the vibrato slider. I did do a bit, but perhaps I didn't quite capture a good blend of vibrato to nonvibrato.




Yea - same here. Until I went 'whacko' - just for grins. I was surprised I had so much control over the section vibrato - but it just makes it 'live'. Then I thought about live players I have used and how all over they are for vibrato depth within the sections and it made sense that it would 'approximate' that.


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Thu May 10 said:


> josejherring @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thx Rob,
> ...



I'll give it a shot later tonight. Thx!


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Thu May 10 said:


> josejherring @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thx Rob,
> ...




http://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic/lar ... cs-vibrato

Tried it out. Certainly added some expression. 

I got a question though. When you're using Vibrato how does the legato hold up? Do you find it pretty consistent? I'm just wondering that if you hit a molto vibration note when it transitions does it get cut off unnaturally.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2012)

josejherring @ Thu May 10 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > josejherring @ Thu May 10 said:
> ...




Yea - sounds great. Gives your piece even more starkness. The answer to your Q is 'sometimes' - sorry. I know lame but when and if it does (rarely) work around it with different curves. Again - rarely have I noticed - at least in the first week of use.


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2012)

Thanks. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't imagining it. Which sometimes happens to me.

Thx for the tip dude!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2012)

Hey one more thing on this type of music and tempo. Really offset the start AND stop of each harmony notes (or dbl octaves in theme). Even more than you think. We have been doing this sort of thing for years but for some reason - THIS library likes almost excessive amounts. Of course EACH part should be modeled (CC's) individually.


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Thu May 10 said:


> Hey one more thing on this type of music and tempo. Really offset the start AND stop of each harmony notes (or dbl octaves in theme). Even more than you think. We have been doing this sort of thing for years but for some reason - THIS library likes almost excessive amounts. Of course EACH part should be modeled (CC's) individually.



Each part is recorded in separate takes so different cc amounts. I tried to offset the starts as much as I could. But, the classical guy in me just starts have a hard time when everything is staggered starting. I think adding some solo strings would help that a bit. That will be next. But for a later time.

thx again.

José


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 10, 2012)

josejherring @ Thu May 10 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey one more thing on this type of music and tempo. Really offset the start AND stop of each harmony notes (or dbl octaves in theme). Even more than you think. We have been doing this sort of thing for years but for some reason - THIS library likes almost excessive amounts. Of course EACH part should be modeled (CC's) individually.
> ...




totally know what you mean. I find myself looking a LOT less at the midi editor for this reason. THAT is just going to sound like slop...........and yet............. :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 14, 2012)

Jose, I really like the last version, with all mics. Good stuff.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 14, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon May 14 said:


> Jose, I really like the last version, with all mics. Good stuff.




Agreed Ned. 'Mics' on this library REALLY matter. Very distinct tonality - both for long and short arts.


----------



## José Herring (May 14, 2012)

All mics are really good. But, I didn't find the mix mics bad. Certainly good enough to track with then using the all mics for final mix.

thx Ned!


----------



## TintoL (May 14, 2012)

Very good sound over all.

How many patches are you using for each part? (if I may ask)


----------



## José Herring (May 14, 2012)

TintoL @ Mon May 14 said:


> Very good sound over all.
> 
> How many patches are you using for each part? (if I may ask)



1 patch per part on this one. You get a choice of two string positions, high and low, I used high. Also, I assigned vibrato to a cc and also worked the legato transition speed which is assigned to velocity. So there's a lot that can be done with just 1 patch


----------



## Dave Connor (May 14, 2012)

Nice music there in any case.


----------



## José Herring (May 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Dave Connor (May 14, 2012)

Yes, very thoughtful and well handled linear writing there in that opening section particularly Jose. Very appealing narrative as well. Always nice to hear the work of guys that have been to school so-to-speak.


----------



## Erik (May 15, 2012)

Jose,

This is very well done in many respects! I like your composition very much: interesting harmonies, soaring melody. Good to hear something special, based on a good taste.
Sound is OK to me with the CS: it has everything you needed for this. 

Maybe some layering with solo instruments after all? It is already fine in this version to me. It might be interesting to experiment with this.

Again: bravo!


----------



## Ed (May 15, 2012)

Very nice, the second version. I think with some more volume shaping and vibrato control you could make it better, but I think this shows off CS2 nicely.


----------



## Resoded (May 15, 2012)

Sounds great, especially like the part at 1.40. CS2 really seems like a great contender to the other libraries, especially considering the price!


----------



## José Herring (May 15, 2012)

I want to thank everybody for their feedback on this. The piece was written in memory of a friend of mine that suddenly passed away. This piece was played at the service today and was received very well. 

Thank you all for your input.

best,

Jose


----------

